# Todi



## Jambo22 (May 8, 2012)

Any expats living in Todi? Any expat meet-up groups here?

My wife and I are staying here for 3 months and would love to catch up with some other native speakers (having lived in Slovakia for the last 4 months, where English is at a premium). We are right in the centre of the town.

Cheers,

Jim.


----------



## Tony Inwood (Feb 17, 2014)

*Living in Todi*

My wife and I were recently in Todi looking for properties in the Centro Storico. We very much liked the town, but were somewhat concerned with the local public transportation. We know there is a bus from the Hotel Cascia each day to Rome and Orvieto (I think)... but since we do not want to own a car in Italy when we retire.... we are curious about getting the trains to and from the town. 

Thank you..

Tony and Karen


----------

